# HotShot Turbo Kit - Is it AutoTragic Friendly?



## TofuShop (Oct 15, 2003)

Just curious. I planned on doing a manual swap but ... there are just too many parts and it isn't as straightforward as a 240sx manual swap. So, i figure keep it auto, and possibly do a tranny cooler if i get turbo.

Anyone know if the auto can handle the boost? An auto-turbo can be a very lovely sleeper ....


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

*whistles* Ohh jammmmeeesss.. *whistle whistle whistle*..

i believe he has been the only person to accomplish an automatic turbo... but hes doing the 5 spd swap.. you have to have a tranny cooler, and you Must have the shift kit, and stall converter(?)im not sure, but james will stumble along soon, and explain!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Chuck said:


> *whistles* Ohh jammmmeeesss.. *whistle whistle whistle*..
> 
> i believe he has been the only person to accomplish an automatic turbo... but hes doing the 5 spd swap.. you have to have a tranny cooler, and you Must have the shift kit, and stall converter(?)im not sure, but james will stumble along soon, and explain!


arf arf!

yeah what he said, do the tranny upgrades first before the turbo goes in. 

correction i have done the swap already.


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

hes not the only person to do an automatic turbo for the GA16, i remember someone a while back on ebay sold a 200sx automatic with a t3 turbo.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=18081&highlight=GA16DET


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

My trans lasted about 18 months, and the clutches started to slip. I had Level 10 rebuild the trans and install a 3200rom stall converter They say the trans will now hold ~300whp. I haven't had any trans trouble for two years, now.

Lew


----------

